# 06 X5 E53 3.0 Multiple misfire random open injector circuit codes



## FREE100KSECRET (Feb 20, 2014)

I had an intermittent misfire and open injector circuit on cylinder 3 for a couple months, came and went, so I put fuel injector cleaner in a few tanks, not help, now I have cylinder 2, 3, 4, 5 with same codes and engine barely runs. Will not accelerate even at idle, fuel pressure is 45 lb at rail, so I am stumped. Bought fuel injector for #3 but did not replace it when three more cylinders has same issue. Any ideas, checked for shorts visibly from control module, checked fuses, battery had to be charged as it sat for a few weeks as it is a third vehicle. 160K on it, plugs were replaced last year. 

Thanks,


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

We need to know what your BMW hexadecimal Diagnostic Trouble Code error numbers are, if we are to help.


----------



## FREE100KSECRET (Feb 20, 2014)

FREE100KSECRET said:


> I had an intermittent misfire and open injector circuit on cylinder 3 for a couple months, came and went, so I put fuel injector cleaner in a few tanks, not help, now I have cylinder 2, 3, 4, 5 with same codes and engine barely runs. Will not accelerate even at idle, fuel pressure is 45 lb at rail, so I am stumped. Bought fuel injector for #3 but did not replace it when three more cylinders has same issue. Any ideas, checked for shorts visibly from control module, checked fuses, battery had to be charged as it sat for a few weeks as it is a third vehicle. 160K on it, plugs were replaced last year.
> 
> Thanks,


Update, After pulling off fuel rail to check injectors, they all checked out with proper ohms resistance readings, as well as proper voltages, so I was stumped. Pulled the plugs on DME module to check for any corrosion, looked good, but sprayed connections with electronic cleaner and let it dry, plugged them back in, and low and behold, ran smooth as can be, no open circuit and random misfire codes. Connectors look perfect, but guess not inside.


----------

